# My (ever growing) MAC Collection, vol. II *PIC HEAVY*



## fash10nista (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's part 2 of my collection... 

*LIPSTICKS:*






(Back row: L to R)
Underplay
X-Pose
Lucid
La Mode
Retrodaze

(Front row: L to R)
Eurotica
Luv & Lust
Oh Sheer Up!
Mis-chievous

*LIP PENCILS/LINERS:*






*CREMESTICK Lip Liners*





(Top to Bottom)
Cream O’ Spice
Caramellow
Creamola
Velvetella

*FINE POINT Lipliners*





(Top to Bottom)
Frazzle Dazzle
Appointed
Underline
Shape
Straight
Plum Preserved






*LIPGLASS:*






*PALETTES:*





*MISCELLANEOUS:*










*And my newest additions:*

A Muse collection






Vol. III in the making: MAC additions. Stay tuned!


----------



## simar (Jul 22, 2006)

ooh nice collection! lovely way of presenting it  lol


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 22, 2006)

your collection is nice.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jul 22, 2006)

nice collection!!!!!!!


----------



## juli (Jul 22, 2006)

ooo wow! Awesome collection! I love all the lip glosses esp. =P


----------



## persane (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice collection!!!!!"so lovely eyeshadows!!!


----------



## Miss Dior (Jul 24, 2006)

woOow awesome collection 






lovely Manicure  
I would like to know the name of it ?


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Dior* 
_woOow awesome collection 


lovely Manicure  
I would like to know the name of it ?_

 

The name is Abstract...


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 3, 2006)

Was this lippie only in the Y & Kei collection? *prays you'll say no*  If so, can anyone recommend a similar shade?

Nice collection!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_





Was this lippie only in the Y & Kei collection? *prays you'll say no*  If so, can anyone recommend a similar shade?

Nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe it was only in the Y & Kei collection...I can recommend Underplay ( I use this), maybe Fresh Brew (don't have this but looking at the swatch on http://www.maccosmetics.com, it seems similar in color....Hope that helps...

And thanks!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2006)

and a big "THANKS!" for the comments left by everyone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I'm working on vol. III, so stay tuned!


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 8, 2006)

im not jealous...at all! honest!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## genia (Nov 18, 2006)

oo lala veyr nice collection!


----------

